# Azure/Solectria AC55 real world feedback?



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All:

Who here is running the Solectria or AZD / Azure dynamics AC55 motor and a UMOC or DMOC inverter?

For those of you who are, a bevy of questions; answer what you may:

1) Does the spline on the motor shaft have any particular SAE or some other standards body designation or is it proprietary?

2) I have heard and found conflicting information about the maximum shaft power (KW) and maximum RPM for peak torque one can expect from this system (when running off of 312v nominal). I've found all the charts and spec sheets, so I am looking for real world feedback here. What is your experience?

3) Who is using one of these for direct drive, and what is the weight of the vehicle, final drive ratio, and maximum practical cruising speed?

4) Is full torque (250nm or about 180 foot pounds) really available down to zero RPM, or is it close to zero? (big difference)

5) What is maximum usable RPM before torque output is useless?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, check this

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ac-lifepo4-ev-35419p12.html?highlight=sorento 

AC55 in direct drive .


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Good info in the link. Thanks.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Old thread I know but at long last I answered one of my own questions which may be useful information to anybody else with an AC55.

The spline on a solectria/azure AC55 motor is designated an ANSI 32-4, or SAE "C" spline. Look here:

http://www.intlfpa.com/catalog/DWF/E1_12-Model.pdf

for all the nitty gritty details.

It also appears that nobody makes a splined taperlock hub, but there are several sources (including sellers on ebay) of shaft couplings that fit this spline, which in turn a taperlock bushing (such as a standard 2" shaft size "2012" taperlock bushing) can in turn fit upon. My plan is to take one of these:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=1-1393&catname=powerTrans

.. which has a 2" OD, and notch it to allow it to be compressed onto the motor shaft , then weld it into the center of a "2012" taperlock hub with 2" ID:

http://www.masterdrives.com/masterbookPDFs/TB bushing pages.pdf

This should create a "2012" taperlock bushing that will adapt the AC55 shaft to a gazillion different sheaves, sprockets, timing belt pulleys, and other drive types including what I am using which is a gates 8MX-40S-62 drive sprocket:

http://www.worldbelting.com/products/gates-8mx-40s-62 (note: picture is generic item) 

This approach will require some grinding and welding but should not require any specialized machining if the parts fit well enough.

Will upload pictures when I get the part made.


----------

